# newbie-woods and bag advice



## jarhead03 (Jun 18, 2006)

I am just starting up the game and have recently purchased a set of Callaway Big Bertha irons. I was wondering what kind/type of woods/drivers I should purchase. I was also curious as to whether I should purchase a cart bag, or a carry bag with stand. I will probably ride a cart when I play, but was thinking about the carry bag so I could stand my bag when I go to the driving range. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Best thing to do with the woods would be to try some when you are at a range. Start off with a three wood and work your way up to the driver.

Woods can cost an awful lot if you are looking at the brand spanking new top of the range models - so I would reccomend trying before you buy 

Regarding the bag, I always use a carry bag with stand, as funnily enough I carry all the time. Last night I decided to jump in a buggy and the bag works fine. Its personal preference.


----------



## jarhead03 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for the information, I really appreciate it.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

how old are you

do you play in tournaments or for fun

do u play with a school


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

I would recomend a carry bag over a cart bag and as far as the Driver is concerned, go for something that will be forgiving, and not punish those errant tee shots, and something that feels good to swing.


----------

